# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Европа получит Windows 7 без Internet Explorer

## Rene-gad

Microsoft создаст специальную европейскую версию операционной системы Windows 7: в ней не будет браузера Internet Explorer.

Таким образом Microsoft откликнулся на рассматриваемые Еврокомиссией обвинения в нечестной конкуренции в адрес американской компании.

Они касается того, что Microsoft связал свой браузер с другими программными продуктами. ...

Далее: http://ru.proua.com/news/world/2009/06/12/080330.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Microsoft предоставит пользователям меньше возможностей, удалив из европейской версии Windows браузер Internet Explorer и поставляя операционную систему совсем без браузеров, передает Associated Press. Об этом Microsoft, предложившей избавиться от IE в Windows 7, заявили представители Еврокомиссии. Европейские чиновники считают, что пользователям надо предложить несколько браузеров на выбор, а не удалять единственный.

Обсуждение браузерной политики Microsoft - часть разбирательства, инициированного по просьбе Opera, норвежского конкурента Microsoft на рынке браузеров. К Opera присоединились Mozilla, Google, Oracle, Sun и IBM.

Решение Microsoft уже не понравилось Opera, пишет TechRadar. Корпорация не только считает, что необходимо предоставить выбор из нескольких браузеров, но и недовольна тем, что санкции будут применены лишь на территории Европы. В Opera включение Internet Explorer в Windows считают глобальной проблемой.

Ранее, в аналогичных разбирательствах на территории США, Microsoft утверждала, что убрать Internet Explorer из Windows невозможно без потери функциональности ОС, так как Windows использует компоненты Internet Explorer. Теперь в Microsoft заявляют, что новый сервис-пак для Windows Vista сделал возможным удаление браузера.

Lenta.ru

----------


## SDA

Готовность Microsoft пойти навстречу требованиям Европейского союза изменить политику, касающуюся включения в состав Windows браузера Internet Exlporer (IE), не впечатлила членов Еврокомиссии. Хотя редмондская корпорация и решила исключить свой браузер из европейской версии Windows 7, антимонопольный иск против неё отзывать пока никто не собирается, сообщает Ars Technica.

На днях компания Microsoft, осознав, что Еврокомиссия, поддерживаемая конкурентами вроде Opera Software, Mozilla Foundation и Google, настроена весьма серьёзно, приняла решение полностью исключить IE8 из состава грядущей ОС Windows 7, которая будет продаваться на европейском рынке. Безбраузерная версия системы получит название Windows 7 E, и, кроме отсутствия веб-обозревателя, ничем более не будет отличаться от полноценной "семёрки".

Также в Microsoft сообщили, что OEM-производители получат возможность по своему усмотрению включать любой браузер, в том числе и IE8, в состав системы на новых компьютерах.

Напомним, что ранее компания всячески сопротивлялась требованиям ЕС по предоставлению пользователям возможности выбора браузера при установке операционной системы, уверяя, что IE и Windows неотделимы друг от друга, как сиамские близнецы. Оказалось, что как раз отделимы, о чём, впрочем, известно уже несколько месяцев — с тех пор, как в бета-версии "семёрки" появилась опция по удалению IE.

Довольно решительный шаг Microsoft, однако, не удовлетворил Еврокомиссию, которая собирается продолжить своё расследование. Хотя здесь и приветствуют наличие у поставщиков возможности по включению в Windows 7 любого веб-браузера, кастрированная розничная версия системы совершенно не соответствует их чаяниям.

Дело в том, что Еврокомиссия предлагала другое решение, а именно, "чтобы у пользователей была возможность выбора браузера, а не чтобы Windows поставлялась совсем без браузера".

В Opera Software пояснили эту позицию более детально:

"Мы с интересом отмечаем, что Microsoft теперь, похоже, способна отделить IE от Windows. Однако мы не верим, что этот шаг Microsoft восстановит конкуренцию для браузеров на персональных компьютерах. Большинство пользователей получают операционные системы у OEM-поставщиков, а Microsoft будет рекомендовать поставщикам предустанавливать IE8".

Здесь также уверены, что наилучшим вариантом был бы "избирательный экран", который бы интересовался у пользователя, какой браузер тот предпочитает, после чего запускалась бы установка выбранной программы.

webplanet.ru

----------


## Damien

> наилучшим вариантом был бы "избирательный экран", который бы интересовался у пользователя, какой браузер тот предпочитает


предвижу вопросы в техподдержку MS:

- какой браузер, из предложенных, лучше установить?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ЕС - это сборище маразматиков...

----------


## Geser

А еще нужно заставить МС в комплект Виндовс включить все известные бесплатные менеджеры файлов, все медиа-плейеры, все программы для записи дисков, и вообще все бесплатные программы написанные за последние лет 5. А так же обязать их оказывать техподдержку по всем вопросам связанным с этими программами. Вот тогда будет настоящая, честная конкуренция.

----------


## SDA

И вообще все  :Smiley:

----------


## Wiesel

Ага, и чтоб в новой версии виндовс облизательно был установлен торрент-клиент с загруженными торрентами для скачивания как минимум десяти альтернативных ОС  :Wink:

----------


## Hanson

во время установки 
выберите систему которую вы желаете установить:
Win 7
Ubunta
RH 
Mac OS
и др.

----------

